# Green People



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

bad_crimp90 said:


> Fresh Newbie meat here....in the month ive been on this forum ive heard the reference many times of people being green which might explain their experience in thinking....can anyone elaborate??


When a person is referred to as a green person, it means that he or she is new to a certain position, work, hobby or activity. The term green is a metaphor for an inexperienced person for a certain field of endeavor. It is similar to a plant that just sprouted its fresh, green leaves in a certain location surrounded by other plants. Same with people who just had their first taste of real life experiences.


----------



## bad_crimp90 (Aug 8, 2016)

wcord said:


> When a person is referred to as a green person, it means that he or she is new to a certain position, work, hobby or activity. The term green is a metaphor for an inexperienced person for a certain field of endeavor. It is similar to a plant that just sprouted its fresh, green leaves in a certain location surrounded by other plants. Same with people who just had their first taste of real life experiences.


yeah like a green banana, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> When a person is referred to as a green person, it means that he or she is new to a certain position, work, hobby or activity. The term green is a metaphor for an inexperienced person for a certain field of endeavor. It is similar to a plant that just sprouted its fresh, green leaves in a certain location surrounded by other plants. Same with people who just had their first taste of real life experiences.


Actually I think 'green' means fresh and unseasoned as it relates to wood, fresh cut wood is green and unseasoned.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I loves me some greenbacks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I loves me some greenbacks!


What's green and smells like Miss Piggy?


















Kermit's finger!


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

Green = Newbie. 

The term green is used to identify someone who is new and inexperienced. The term is widely used in almost all trades, occupations, etc.

The original phrase was Green Horn and it just got shortened.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*from wiki*

Unconfirmed. Hypotheses include:

Middle English greene horn, the horn of a newly slaughtered animal
From the reference to an animal with _green_ (that is, young) horns
From 17th century jewelery manufacturing which used decorated horn which was impressed at a specific temperature. If heated too high (a common mistake by apprentices), the horn turned green.
From a misappropriation of the German expression "Grün hinter den Ohren" (to be green behind the ears).
Number three sounds good


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> Unconfirmed. Hypotheses include:
> 
> Middle English greene horn, the horn of a newly slaughtered animal
> From the reference to an animal with _green_ (that is, young) horns
> ...


I'm partial to number four.


----------

